# A message from Mooch to us ECIGSSA vapers



## Silver (22/3/16)

Hi all

I reached out to *Mooch* to thank him for all the work he does on battery testing and battery safety.

For those who don't know, Mooch is an expert on batteries and over the past year, he has dedicated a significant amount of time testing various batteries and publishing his results. 

You can read up more about him here in this interesting thread @Alex posted recently:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/interview-with-mooch315.t20779/

And here is his blog on ECF
https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/blogs/mooch.256958/

I asked him if he could send us ECIGSSA members a message that I would then post on our forum. 

Here is what he sent me:

*Hello ecigssa,

Just wanted to say thank you for helping to spread the word on battery safety and the ridiculous exaggerated battery ratings we have to deal with! It's very cool to see vapers from all over the world share information and help others to vape safely.

Mooch*

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 18


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/3/16)

That's awesome Hi Ho @Silver! Good one! Flying the ECIGSSA Flag internationally!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (22/3/16)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> I reached out to *Mooch* to thank him for all the work he does on battery testing and battery safety.
> 
> ...



Excellent work man!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## chamberlane (22/3/16)

Yay SA vapers yay!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/3/16)

Thanks @Silver, and thanks Mooch

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (22/3/16)

Epic !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (22/3/16)

What a boytjie


----------

